# pics of Merckx Domo paint scheme?



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Anbody have any pics of a Merckx with the blue/black original Domo-Farm Frites paint scheme? Or know of any links to some? Considering getting my Ti AX re-painted...

thx

TV


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Here are some*

First 6 were a bike sold on EBay on EBay in 2003. The next six are for a frame I bought last year in Taiwan. Team bikes were before 2001 Paris Roubaix, then a shot of a team mechanic with Knaven's bike and then Eddy at the 2001 show in Las Vegas.


----------

